# The Banyan Forests of Stickleback Island



## Stickleback (9 Aug 2010)

Having had my tank for a year and a half, I thought I should start a journal.

I have been reluctant to put pictures up, I continually though it would be just how I want it in a months time. It still isn't, but it definitely will be in a month or so 

Thanks to everyone on here for all the help and advice. This tank owes you guys and gals a beer or two.





















Banyan seedling with ariel root dangling in to water.




The root from below.




More banyan roots. They are growing all round the wood.









Giant Redwood


----------



## NeilW (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

Very original and atmospheric.  Is that a distressed paint finish on the wood trim at the top?


----------



## Garuf (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

I'd love to see some clearer pictures of the aquatic section, it's a very original scape, in a good way.


----------



## Stickleback (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Is that a distressed paint finish on the wood trim at the top?



Yeah I made the frame from some old door panels I had lying around. When your inlets are made of exhaust pipes you can't get fussy about these things.  Maybe it should be called Scrapheap Island.




> I'd love to see some clearer pictures of the aquatic section,



I am a bit   about the look of the tank. I went low tech, natural light only about 2 months ago and I am still ironing out a few problems. Maybe if there is a favorable light on it one morning I will put one up.

Thanks

R


----------



## BigTom (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

Looks pretty cool. You do know how big banyans get right?!


----------



## angelfishguy (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

i really like it


----------



## Pixels (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

I really like this a lot! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## neelhound (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

Nice! Are any plants going at the back?


----------



## Stickleback (9 Sep 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*



			
				neelhound said:
			
		

> Nice! Are any plants going at the back?



There isn't really a back. It is viewed from 3 sides and the other is where the light comes in. It makes it quite hard to figure out the right way to plant it.

Here it is looking murky after a clean.





R


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

Love the Look, Very Atmospheric and Subdued.


----------



## Johno2090 (12 Sep 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*

that almoast looks like an Ent planting his tree's


----------



## Gill (16 Sep 2010)

*Re: Stickleback Island*



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> that almoast looks like an Ent planting his tree's




could not have said it better, Very Ent forest Like.


----------



## Stickleback (2 Jul 2011)




----------



## Stickleback (2 Jul 2011)

Some old pics I found of the setup.


----------



## Johno2090 (3 Jul 2011)

is that a stuffed bird~? what is it?


----------



## Joecoral (3 Jul 2011)

its a Myna bird is it not?


----------



## Gill (3 Jul 2011)

Love it, How long did it take for the wood to age the way it has


----------



## Stickleback (3 Jul 2011)

The bird is a Indian Mynah that I rescued and hand reared in when I was living in Malaysia. I brought her back legally, in the middle of the bird flu crises!

The tank is a couple of year old now and yeah the wood is really settling in. I will try and get some macro shots of it cos the moss is really making it look beautiful and the banyan roots are spreading well.

Heres a video of it:


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Jul 2011)

Having just seen this in the flesh I can attest to the fact that it's very beautiful.


----------



## BigTom (11 Jul 2011)

That looks absolutely lovely in the video. I watched it twice!

Whats the trailing plant on the wood?


----------



## Kristoph91 (10 Jan 2012)

Is this tank still running ?  I really like it, Its very rustic or something and the window is a brilliant way of lighting it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jan 2012)

I love the understated sophistication of your tank, it is very elegant and magical. It reminds me of the streams I used to catch bullheads and sticklebacks in as a kid.

The shabby chic rim and the sash window gives the whole thing an old world charm; not sure about the closing shot of your scuddies though


----------



## sarahtermite (11 Jan 2012)

That's a marvellous tank! I love the fact that you've got a giant redwood growing - that has to be unique.


----------



## Stickleback (22 Feb 2012)

Cheers guys, very kind of you. 

Had to take the tank down though cos I have moved to Vietnam. Have just got here and in the process of setting myself up with a pad with a balcony so I can set up a tank. They love aquariums out here and they have some great planted tank shops. I have shipped all my filtering equipment cos that's cheaper than buying a new set. I will get a tank made here. I went to a aquarium makers and I can get a tank about the size of my last on for about 50 quid! Well obviously it's time to upgrade. I am also shipping my Mynah bird out here (the one you can see in the photos).

Will start a new Journal as soon as I set up my new *MASSIVE* tank.

WOO HOO.


----------



## Stickleback (22 Feb 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> That looks absolutely lovely in the video. I watched it twice!
> 
> Whats the trailing plant on the wood?



Cheers. The trailing plant was Creeping fig - Ficus pumila. It grew really well with just the roots dangling in the aquarium, in fact I started it as a large cutting with the stump in the water. It is also supposedly very good for improving the water quality although I'm not sure in what way. I would def recommend it.

S


----------



## Kristoph91 (22 Feb 2012)

Can't wait to see the new build 
Good luck in Vietnam, maybe a Vietnamese biotope could be on the cards? 
Kris


----------



## jalexst (20 Mar 2012)

Wow,

Just followed a link to your thread.

Great tank, I really really like it. Beautiful.

Jack


----------



## owenprescott (6 Sep 2012)

jalexst said:
			
		

> Wow,
> 
> Just followed a link to your thread.
> 
> ...



Same that tank is probably one of my favourite, I prefer it to Amano's even! Great natural look and I am going to try to make something like this for my next tank.


----------



## Gfish (6 Sep 2012)

The shabby chic rim and the sash window gives the whole thing an old world charm; not sure about the closing shot of your scuddies though  [/quote]

I couldn't agree more, a really simple and classy example. And I laughed so much when I saw the scrumpled kegs on the bed!! What the f!!!?!?!? Heheee!! 

I hope more folk get into emersed growth. There's so many variables in style and of course it opens a whole new world of plants to use in an 'emersed Aquascape'

What fish you got in it, anything interesting????

Cheers

Gavin'


----------

